# How did you get into mouse breeding?



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

Just curious, how did your mousery start?
A somewhat more involved question, how did you start your lines? With two mice from different breeders or what?

Hope you don't mind me asking - just curious.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I started off breeding gerbils, then one day I wondered what mice were like as pets. I researched, and then I got some. Later I decided to breed them since I enoyed them so much.

My current lines originated from pet store mice. I currently only breed for myself.

I hope to one day get show quality mice fo breed, but so far that hasn't happened (no breeders nearby) .


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I had just moved out of the dorms & was thinking about getting a pet. The mice had interested me, & I told myself if I ever saw one that wasn't an albino I would get it. One day I found a dove, agouti banded, & a chocolate & thus it began. I worked with the bandeds for close to 2 years, but now I'm moving on to merles. I have some from petco origins, but I did recently get some typey stuff from a lady in IL. Here's the fb album if you'd like to see them. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.229959020504156.1073741829.196369603863098&type=3

I'm not sure how much I'm going to out-cross with the petco origin merles, but I think I will a bit to help make them my own. Especially to make blue satin merles.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Has 3 girls. Read up on breeding. Asked parents. Dad said we could have a litter. Worked well! Here I am on my 3rd litter.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I first got in to mice when a load come into the college I work at. a group of 35 mixed sex, separated the sexes and had lots of litters. Rehomed the extra mice and kept back two small groups, but as the mice got older I decided to breed the younger ones so we didn't end up having old mice having to be man handled by students. I found a local breeder to add in some new blood. One doe was a Siamese and I realy liked her so I used her as the foundation of my Siamese line.
After that I was looking online into mouse colours and found out about the national mouse club, and eventualy decided to go visit a show, then joined and got my starter stock of foxes to show. I kept my original pet mice with the aim to breed them to be good enough to show one day. 
that's how I started.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I've always wanted to try my hand at breeding mice or rats and I've heard that in my area selling frozen feeders can be profitable... So... I figured I'd shoot for improving type, keep the best ones and sell the rest for reptile food. So I guess I started both out of a love for mice and a need for money lol (I'm unemployed at the moment sadly)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I started breeding mice because the pet shop ones near me were pants and I wanted to improve the mice I have and eventually show ... which I have done


----------

